# New MTH Big Boy



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone here has one of the new MTH Big Boys with DCS, sound and smoke? I'm looking for Christmas present hints!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> I was just wondering if anyone here has one of the new MTH Big Boys with DCS, sound and smoke? I'm looking for Christmas present hints!


sweet, put me on your list 


:laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

My LHS owner has several of the MTH steam engines and they all run flawlessly though he only uses DCC which is the better route as some engines will refues to run on the DCS system while all MTH engines run on DCC to an extent.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Christmas presents*

kursplat, you got it.....one lump of coal!

gc53, thanks. the only thing I have from MTH is my SD 70 ACE. $500 + is a lot of money to put out for one engine. I have heard some bad things about the older (year or two ago) Big Boys. They sure look nice though!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> kursplat, you got it.....one lump of coal!


if your gonna' run steam, you need to start somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Coal*

kursplat,

You'd definitely have a "real coal" load! :thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

John go to this link and get in touch with rayman. I'll bet that he can answer all your MTH questions. Pete

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFKvmtMlR4U

This is some serious BigBoy action and totally awesome.


----------

